# getting personal with easy tasks in exposure therapy, fear hierarchy, ladder



## daddylonglegs (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm just starting the CBT exposure ladder, but I'm having trouble thinking of tasks that are easy enough such that I can do them now, challenging enough that they actually help, and target my own personal issues. See, I'm 30 and I've had SA since I was 14. I've had it for so long that certain things aren't an issue. In fact, I rarely even feel anxiety. I almost never experience physical symptoms. This is because I have learned to function in a way that is comfortable to me, but that is not conducive to leading a happy social life, which is why I still need help. I don't have any friends. I don't belong to any group. 

Anything that is robotic is easy for me. Anything that is impersonal is easy for me. Anything where I can follow some protocol while my real self shrinks away into the background is easy for me. For instance, saying "hi" is no problem because I don't have to be myself and I just follow a protocol. Making eye-contact is easy because I can hide away from the personal part of the eye contact. It's avoidant behavior while still being physically present.

Anyway, I can't think of any easy tasks that actually involve being the real me, having to be myself without following some protocol, putting myself out there, that are also easy. Everything seems either too hard or not helpful because I'm too protected.

Saying "hi" is too robotic. Ordering a pizza is just following protocol. Etc.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

